# Dormimundo Beds



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm having problems with a warranty on a bed that was purchased from the Dormimundo store in San Antonio Tlay. I have emailed the warranty person at Selther (the bedding manufacture) and at Franquicias de Jalisco (the franchise owner of the San Antonio Tlay store). It's been over two weeks and still no response from either. The salesperson did get a cryptic response from Selther saying if the warranty is accepted it'll be 30 to 45 days. But no one will tell me if it's accepted or what.

I really don't want the same bed that failed but want to exchange it for one that they have on the floor in San Antonio Tlay.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

What does the warranty say? Replacement in kind? Refund? Prorata adjustment? 
Has the seller inspected the product, or must it be returned first?
It can, and probably will, become 'complicated'.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Have you tried PROFECO :

Procuraduría Federal del Consumidor


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> What does the warranty say? Replacement in kind? Refund? Prorata adjustment?
> Has the seller inspected the product, or must it be returned first?
> It can, and probably will, become 'complicated'.


We were told that the bed had a one year unconditional warranty and then a 19 year prorated one. When we went into the store to voice our concerns the salesperson (the same one who sold it to us) didn't give us any hassle. He said that they wanted pictures so I sent them. 

It's been since the first of January and no response from either company.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

chicois8 said:


> Have you tried PROFECO :
> 
> Procuraduría Federal del Consumidor


This is my next step. Thanks


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

May I suggest that you make one more friendly visit to the store and suggest to them that it has been a very long time and you plan to notify PROFECO on Monday, of their failure to honor the warranty.
You might get some sudden results.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> May I suggest that you make one more friendly visit to the store and suggest to them that it has been a very long time and you plan to notify PROFECO on Monday, of their failure to honor the warranty.
> You might get some sudden results.


I've been to the store twice more since my initial visit. The salesperson has been very nice but says he just sells beds everything else is handled by these two ladies.

I sent him an email this morning saying that since the ladies only respond to his emails and not mine I am requesting him to email both of them and tell them that if I have not heard from either one by Noon on Monday I'm am going to file a complaint with Profeco and, since I still have a home in Texas and the bedding manufacture has their home office in Texas I'm going to file with the Texas Consumer Protection Office and with the Texas BBB.

Haven't yelled yet but I'm getting ready to.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

Apparently my latest action worked. The day after I posted the email I got one back from the customer service manager of the bedding manufacture. She said that they were manufacturing the bed and it would be January 24 or 26 before it was ready.

I then emailed back on the 20th to fined out the status and was told that they were having problems with the cover fabric and it would be ready by the first or the second. On the first I emailed them and was told that it would be in Gld and ready for delivery on the 6th. 

It's being delivered today. What impressed me was that after my threat I received an answer to each of my emails with 24 hours. 

So maybe a little push goes a long way.:clap2:


----------

